# Vendors who stock Authentic hardware only



## Christos (20/3/17)

Good day vendor's.

I would like a list of vendors who stock authentic gear only as a business model to please reply.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (20/3/17)

Christos said:


> Good day vendor's.
> 
> I would like a list of vendors who stock authentic gear only as a business model to please reply.



I stand corrected but the following come to mind

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/

http://www.houseofvape.co.za/

http://www.lung-candy.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## wikus (20/3/17)

Christos said:


> Good day vendor's.
> 
> I would like a list of vendors who stock authentic gear only as a business model to please reply.


Would be interesting to see how many vendors only sell authentic hardware


----------



## Jakey (20/3/17)

remember that there are a few factories who manufacture their own authentics but also clone other products, so your search should also include vendors who do not stock items from these manufacturers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (20/3/17)

Vape Cartel also only stocks genuine authentic hardware 
www.vapecartel.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## wikus (20/3/17)

KieranD said:


> Vape Cartel also only stocks genuine authentic hardware
> www.vapecartel.co.za


The fourdudes juice range is insanely good!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jerakeen (24/3/17)

www.vapeclub.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

